# Present from Baby Choo



## Rob Fisher (26/5/15)

Baby Choo likes to bring me present everyday and it's normally a bird (alive) and I take it from her and calm it down and warm it in my hand (Very little birds) and then release it. Rats are 50% dead and 50% alive... I also get shrews and mice and snakes... the snakes are normally small black ones which I know are harmless. Tonight I got a bigger present and one that is not your normal snake... Anyone any idea what it is?

And for all you Bunny Huggers out there the snake was alive and well and was released into the gorge in good health!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/5/15)

could it be one of these maybe? https://sites.google.com/site/snakesofsouthafrica/home/olive-whip-snake 

@Northcliff Vape King - what type of snake is this bud?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/15)

My snake experts on FB say it's a White Lipped Herald... not poisonous.


----------



## VapeSnow (26/5/15)

Herald snake ?

http://www.biodiversityexplorer.org...ntes/colubridae/crotaphopeltis_hotamboeia.htm


----------



## VapeSnow (26/5/15)

Oh sorry Rob I see now you already said it's a white lipped herald

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

Well done Baby Choo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

